# Mast Cell Tumors



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking for advice on the treatment of Mast Cell Tumors. Out of all the cancers, this seems to be the "best" (if there really is such a thing) to get as it seems so treatable. However, my girl is having complications which is further compounded by the level of vet care available in South Korea. Currently, she is being treated by an on-base vet, but specialty care is limited & I'll need to go to a university in Seoul for an oncologist but the language barrier limits communication. Any recommendations, suggestions or literature to read would be appreciated.

Background:
Tiffany, my golden gal who has her 8th B-day on 15 Feb, had a tumor appear late Dec in the crook of her right arm. Two weeks later she had swelling on the top of her left paw that would come & go. The lump on her arm was aspirated & determined to be a mast cell tumor. As no mass was felt on her paw, that are was not aspirated. She was put on Benadryl and Pepcid. Prednisone was offered but I didn't start it waiting on further tests & surgery. Thankfully bloodwork, ultrasound & x-rays didn't show any other suspicious areas. The second vet (had to go to an Army base for the additional tests) was reassuring saying it wouldn't make sense to have 2 mast cell tumors with one on each side of her body. A week ago the tumor was removed and while under sedation the vet aspirated several areas on her paw which showed another mast cell tumor. Unfortunately, the area is too small for surgery (inability to get clean margins). Amputation of her leg was discussed as was chemotherapy. I'm awaiting the pathology results of the tumor that was removed before making any further decisions on treatment. It's been a week since the surgery, last night Tiff's leg began to swell. The vet prescribed: Tramadol, Rimadyl, Clavamax, Baytril in addition to the Pepcid and Hydroxyzine (will switch back to Benadryl once rx runs out).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why clavamox and baytril at the same time? Both are antibiotics?

Yes to huge antihistamines, a high protein/low carb diet, and a good dose of daily fish oil

What is the staging? 

I hope she does not have to have her leg amputated, and I am so sorry you have to face this.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Why clavamox and baytril at the same time? Both are antibiotics?
> 
> Yes to huge antihistamines, a high protein/low carb diet, and a good dose of daily fish oil


An off base Korean vet prescribed 4 days of clavamox & when I found out the on base clinic was open I brought those pills with me to discuss with the vet who did her surgery. She said it was Ok to do both antibiotics (10 days worth for Baytril) with no real reason why to do both. Tiff's leg is quite swollen (though not hot), so not sure if this is why the doubling up of the meds. She just finished a 7-day course of Cefpodoxime. I do have Tiff on Nature Farmacy's dogzymes.

As to "huge antihistamines", Tiffany will be going back on 50 mg of Benadryl 2x's a day--will this be sufficient? 

I so wish I was back in the states for this, as the access to specialists was much better.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The antibiotics and addition of Rimadyl appear to be working as the swelling in Tiff's leg is noticeably reduced. Tiff is a trooper with all of the pills she's on, am able to mix up most in her meals & only have to pill her on the Tramadol. As soon as she sees those pills she strats drooling as she gives a big thumbs down to their bitter taste. Even with the meds though, her arm is still uncomfortable & I'm sure she's more than ready to be out of her cone (I refer to it as her halo). Still awaiting the pathology report, paws crossed for clean margins and a low grade on the tumor that was removed.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dogs absoutely despise Tramadol. It must smell/taste horrid to them.

I am worried for Tiffany, but you seem so on top of making sure she gets the best care.

I think the staging seems like it will be essential info for next move?


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry about your girl.

I just sent you a PM, please check. If you are in Seoul, I can recommend a good vet clinic for you.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

My Brooklyn had to have his mast cell tumor removed, at 14 months old we hope it's only a stage one ... He had it removed earlier today and he's on bed rest


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

LIDDLEMAR said:


> My Brooklyn had to have his mast cell tumor removed, at 14 months old we hope it's only a stage one ... He had it removed earlier today and he's on bed rest
> Hope your Brooklyn recovers quickly & the MCT is an isolated event his life. The staging is subjective, most are stage 2--find out the mitotic index as I am seeing that it provides more info on the tumor & the likelihood of recurrence.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Tiffany has had 2 more MCTs pop up, one near the area where she had surgery & now one on her back. She goes in for surgery on the 29. The one in her foot continues to change size, some days it's there & others it's not. Despite it all, she remains in good spirits, loves bossin' around her brother Duke & savoring her favorite cookies.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Tiffany has had 2 more MCTs pop up, one near the area where she had surgery & now one on her back. She goes in for surgery on the 29. The one in her foot continues to change size, some days it's there & others it's not. Despite it all, she remains in good spirits, loves bossin' around her brother Duke & savoring her favorite cookies.


Just reading your thread! I'm so sorry Tiffany is going through this. Please know you're both in my thoughts. Sending cyber hugs and including you both in my prayers. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just looking back on 2014 and wondering what's in store for 2015. It's now officially been a year since the first mast cell tumor popped up. Tiffany has been through two surgeries and was left with a large scar that symbolizes the fight her body is waging. Her tumor in her paw is still growing but thankfully hasn't restricted her movement. My girl will turn 9 in February and the only thing representative of her age is her sugar face and silver strands interlaced in her tail feathers. She still runs her victory laps after celebrating doing #2 outside and continues to live up to her nickname "the bullet" as she can outrun anyone/anything to get in line for "cookies".


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for the update  Sending good thoughts Tiff's way and hoping she continues to hold her own.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Unfortunately it's time to update this thread again...Tiff had a suspicious lump (opens up & bleeds) at the end of her scar from her first MCT removal surgery--it was aspirated yesterday & is full of mast cells. She's been mopey & a bit off, though appetite is still good--I chalked it up to the new pup & was hoping it was a cyst that developed & not a MCT raising its head again. Unfortunately now both arms are affected with the one in her left foot inoperable & I can't see how this new one will be able to be removed--not enough skin to close. Her primary doc will be back in a week & until then the vet that did the latest exam is researching clinical trials for her & various courses of treatment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets: So sorry to hear this news about Tiff. I will be praying for her and you.
I miss my girll.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry to hear your update, I know how hard it is, we went through the very same thing just over a year ago. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Prayers sent. Hoping for a perfect outcome.
Buddy


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Read through these posts on this thread from a while back;

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ers/97670-how-can-you-reduce-risk-cancer.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/285617-cancer-diet.html

Max


----------

